# 「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている



## frequency

*Moderator note: このスレッドは、「注目されている」 から分岐されました。新たなスレッドでは、*
*『「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている』全体に含まれる比喩を特定し、学習者に正確に伝える*​*ための議論をお願いします (Flaminius)。*



discernment tan said:


> 注目する＝watch or pay attention to
> 注目される＝be watched
> 注目されている＝be being watched
> So, Korean President 朴槿恵’ｓ "seven hour blank" is being watched [paid attention to] again.
> 
> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。



"Watching blank seven-hours" !

_That issue (of the time period, seven hours) is being watched with keen interest._
The time period is unknown, mysterious, and suspicious because it hasn't been clarified/revealed yet. So people are paying attention to it.


----------



## discernment tan

Is anything wrong?
People are watching the "seven hour blank".
It is like a paradox though.


----------



## frequency

"blank" usually means an empty space on paper, not a time period.

Moreover, as a collocation we don't say "watch a blank*" or "watch (seven) hours".

Edit: *Oh sorry this is possible when you're watching an empty space on paper.


----------



## discernment tan

> "blank" usually means an empty space on paper, not a time period.

That's why the original sentence put the quotation marks "seven hour blank", 「空白の７時間」.
Usually we don't watch 空白 nor blank.
Also, by using quotation marks, "seven hour blank" can be "the issue regarding the seven hour blank".
With quotation marks, anything can be said as far as the words work as a metaphor.


----------



## Schokolade

> 「空白の7時間」



"Missing seven hours" ?


*Mod note: the thread has been branched from here.  The topic of the current thread is how to translate 空白の7時間 into English.*


----------



## discernment tan

If someone said, "he is a "walking dictionary"", you would say, "he is not a dictionary". lol!


----------



## frequency

Schokolade said:


> "Missing seven hours" ?


I agree with you!



discernment tan said:


> "seven hour blank"


You're saying "an empty space with seven hours".



discernment tan said:


> If someone said, "he is a "walking dictionary"", you would say, "he is not a dictionary". lol!


That is an idiom.


----------



## discernment tan

通例　a blank　心や記憶の空白、何もしない時間。もちろん名詞


----------



## discernment tan

You're saying "an empty space with seven hours".
Why is that empty space WITH seven hours?

seven-hour blank　の方がわかりやすい？


----------



## discernment tan

"missing 7 hours" contains no metaphor. I don't think the sentence conveys the original sense.


----------



## discernment tan

This is a metaphor. Anything is possible.
What do you say about a phrase in a poem, I am a rose and my heart is a falling leaf.
for example


----------



## Flaminius

特定の対象に「注目する」という表現が、文字通りには「多くの人がその対象を見ようとする」という意味であることには、誰もが賛成できるはずです。この用法が比喩的な発展を遂げて「多くの人が関心をよせる」という延引義が確立しているように思うのですが、周波数さんにとってそれは受け入れがたい意味なのでしょうか?　新聞やテレビなど報道機関の言説で「注目する」という動詞の対象になる例として、ロシアとトルコの関係、消費増税後の株価の動向などがあります。これらは抽象概念なので視覚で捉えることはできず、「目を注ぐ」という注目の最も具体的な用法では理解することができません。

比喩的な用法が行われているのは「空白」もそうです。朴大統領の空白の7時間とは、何の予定や活動のなかった時間という意味ではなく、その間に大統領がどのような活動をしたのか公的な説明が一切ない時間という意味です。

このように2つの語が比喩的に用いられることがあると知っていれば、空白の7時間への注目云々は、「朴大統領が当該7時間に何をしていたのか知りたいと思う人が再び増えている」という程の意味であることが、比較的容易に理解されるのではないかと思いました。


----------



## discernment tan

Flaminiusさん　まったくその通りだと思います。ありがとうございます。疲れていたところでしたが助かりました。特に、「公的な説明が一切ない時間」というところですね。まさにこの概念です。


----------



## frequency

discernment tan said:


> 通例　a blank　心や記憶の空白、何もしない時間。もちろん名詞


"blank" (noun) has no this meaning.
blank
あの空白ってクネさんの心なんですか？
3は「心や記憶の空白」ですが、「何もしない時間」というのはないです。


----------



## discernment tan

例えば、大統領に７時間について説明を求めたが、彼女の解答用紙は「空欄」だった。というようなものです。「白紙」だったでもいいです。

私の辞書には確かに「何もしない時間」というのがありますが、比喩ですので、辞書に載っているとか載っていないとかはあまり関係ないと思いますよ。


----------



## frequency

ではよろしい。その７時間はどのようですか？あなたの言うように「空欄な」「空白な」です。形容詞です。７時間という名詞に修飾しましょう。
形容詞＋名詞＝missing/empty/blank seven hours です。


----------



## discernment tan

seven hour という名詞を形容詞的に使い、それが名詞のblankにかかっています。
別に文法的なミスがまったくないとは言いませんよ。そこまで注意深く書いていないし。
だから、そこが間違っていたとしても突っ込むようなところじゃないでしょ。
この場合は間違っていませんが。


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> 「何もしない時間」というのは*ない*です。





frequency said:


> *形容詞です*。
> 形容詞＋名詞＝missing/empty/*blank seven hours です*。


大修館 Genius 英和には、*名詞*としての "blank" に、「❸[通例 a~: 比喩的に](心や記憶の)空白・空虚; *何もない時間*」というのが (「何も*し*ない時間」ではなく「何もない時間」と書いてありますので、別の辞書だと思いますが) 一応ありまして、それから・・・

旺文社 Lexis 英和にも、*名詞*としての "blank" に、「❸…*空白の期間*  a long *blank* in his career 彼の経歴中の長い*空白の期間*」というのが一応ありますので、

一概に、「『空白の時間』『何も(し)ない時間』という意味で使うには、形容詞でなければならない！」ということもなさそうですが・・・

むしろ、逆に*形容詞*としての "blank" に、「4 （日々・生活などが）つまらない、けだるい；変化のない、無味乾燥な ・・・ *blank hours* [years] *無意味な時間 *[年月]」（小学館 Random House 英和）という、良く似た例もありますので、blank seven hours というと「無意味な7時間」と解釈されてしまう恐れはないでしょうか・・・？


----------



## Flaminius

この文で「空白」をblankと訳すのが適切かどうかも議論になっていますね。話題として盛り上がっているのでスレッドを分岐しましょうかね。 *Mod Note: More posts including the current #1-4 have  been added from the original thread later.*

セウォル号沈没は2014年の4月のこと。日本語圏で「空白の7時間」について最初に報じたのが産經新聞の現地記者加藤達也氏の2014年8月4日の署名記事のようです。英語での報道は調べていませんが(だれか教えてください)、最近の現地の英字媒体での報道ではPresident's '7 missing hours'やPark's 'Seven Missing Hours'という見出しのある記事が見つかります。missingにはあるべきものがないという含意があります。報道各社が日本語でも英語でも一定の用語を使っていることが伺えます。このような場合には定訳（みたいなもの、であっても）に従うのが無難でしょう。

調べたことを無駄にしたくないだけの軽率な動機で書いてしまいますが、朝鮮語でも定着した言い方が存在するようです。'세월호 7시간'というこれもやはり引用符付きの語句でセウォル号7時間という意味だそうです。関心がある方はこの語句でネット検索するとニュースサイトがたくさん引っかかるのがわかるとおもいます。

さて、blank seven hoursという表現ですが、加藤記者の記事についての英語での論評が数件ひっかかるだけなので、英語表現としてはネイティヴが一番最初に思いつく表現ではなさそうな印象があります。加藤氏の記事に英訳があるかどうかは知りません。そもそもblank hours自体に、動静が不明な時間という用例がなさそうです。blankを自由に埋めることができるという意味で用いた「予定のない時間」や刺激のないという意味で用いた「味気のない時間」という意味の例はいくつかあったのですが。


----------



## discernment tan

主旨の違う掲示板に勝手に移動させられたこと不本意きわまりないです。
私は日本語の比喩をそのまま伝える意思はあっても、ネイティブが思いつくような比喩や言い回しを持ってくるという意図はありません。
そのように主旨が変えられた掲示板に移されたこと、大変不本意に感じています。

ここは、外国人に日本語を教える掲示板なので、日本語の比喩をそのまま伝えることが第一の目的だと思いました。

＞さて、blank seven hoursという表現ですが、加藤記者の記事についての英語での論評が数件ひっかかるだけなので、英語表現としてはネイティヴが一番最初に思いつく表現ではなさそうな印象があります。加藤氏の記事に英訳があるかどうかは知りません。そもそもblank hours自体に、動静が不明な時間という用例がなさそうです。blankを自由に埋めることができるという意味で用いた「予定のない時間」や刺激のないという意味で用いた「味気のない時間」という意味の例はいくつかあったのですが。

私は、seven hour blankとは書きましたが、blank seven hours とは書いてませんよ。

＞　この文で「空白」をblankと訳すのが適切かどうかも議論になっていますね。話題として盛り上がっているのでスレッドを分岐しましょうかね。
要するに、適切　ということですが、日本語の比喩をそのまま伝えることを目的として適切かどうか。その議論でお願いします。

blankという言葉は、ほぼ空白　という言葉の直訳みたいなものだと思います。blancoとか白という意味ありますよね。ワインとかで。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

My try:
空白の7時間＝the black seven hours


----------



## discernment tan

the black seven hours
それなら「暗黒の７時間」ですよね。


----------



## discernment tan

「空白の７時間」という比喩をそのまま英語にして伝えようとした意図で他のスレッドに投稿した私の書き込みを、
「空白の７時間」という概念をネイティブに自然に理解できるような美しい言い回しにしようという意図のこのページに移してきたことに対して、憤りを感じています。

もし私の書き込みを引用するのであれば、「空白の７時間」という比喩を最も忠実に表す訳し方はどのようなものか？ということをタイトルに明確にしてください。


----------



## discernment tan

missing 7 hours = 失われた７時間
black 7 hours= 暗黒の７時間
7 hour mystery＝7時間の謎

いずれも「空白の７時間」という比喩を忠実に表現していません。


----------



## Flaminius

discernment tan said:


> 主旨の違う掲示板に勝手に移動させられたこと不本意きわまりないです。


もとのスレッドでwingmanさんが質問したことから議論がかなり離れてしまったので、私が別のスレッドを作りました。議題をやや広めにとって「空白の7時間」をどう訳せばよいか考えるスレッドとして分岐しましたが、その枠組みの中で、最も忠実な訳はなにかを追求することは可能です。



> ここは、外国人に日本語を教える掲示板なので、日本語の比喩をそのまま伝えることが第一の目的だと思いました。


*discernment tan*さんがそのような論点からスレッドに参加されていることは理解します。しかし、比喩をそのまま伝えるとはどういうことでしょうか?　例えば英語にbeat around the bushという比喩表現がありますが、これを「やぶのまわりをつつく」のように訳すことでこの語句を知らない日本語話者に何かを「そのまま伝えること」はできません。同様に比喩的な「空白」を伝えるためにblankのような勝義における対応物を訳に使うのは正当でしょうか。



> 私は、seven hour blankとは書きましたが、blank seven hours とは書いてませんよ。


なるほど。しかしseven hour blankでも、今度は
I have a seven hour blank in my life.​のような記憶喪失の意味がでてきます。



> ＞　この文で「空白」をblankと訳すのが適切かどうかも議論になっていますね。話題として盛り上がっているのでスレッドを分岐しましょうかね。
> 要するに、適切　ということですが、日本語の比喩をそのまま伝えることを目的として適切かどうか。その議論でお願いします。


「空白」はこの語句のなかで、なされるべき説明がなされていないというニュアンスを出すために使われています。これは事故や事件の捜査やそれに取材した創作物で「空白の3分間、容疑者は何をしていたのか」のような科白がどのように使われるかを考えれば明らかです。容疑者がその3分間に何をしていたのか追求してゆく決意の表明などが考えられるでしょう。この3分間は過去のことなので、容疑者が何をしていたかは、たとえ今捜査官たちには明らかになっていないにせよ、決まっています。



> blankという言葉は、ほぼ空白　という言葉の直訳みたいなものだと思います。blancoとか白という意味ありますよね。ワインとかで。


*discernment tan*さんが「ほぼ空白」という表現で何を意味したいのか良く分かりません。「空白」は、大統領はこの7時間になにもしていなかったという意味で使われているのではありません。何をしていたにせよ、何もしていなかったにせよ、その動静が公になっていないことを意味しています。公にすべきなのにしていないというニュアンスもみてよいでしょう。なお、blancoは「白い」という形容詞ですがスペイン語なので、当座の議論には無関係です。

「空白の7時間」における「空白」は何も*ない*という意味では理解できません。なにか明らかになっていない事柄が*ある*のです。この語句における「空白」の「最も忠実に表す訳し方」としてblankを使うなら、*discernment tan*さんは、blankが何らかの理由で明らかになっていない事柄を意味する用例を示すべきだと思います。


----------



## discernment tan

議題をやや広めにとって「空白の7時間」をどう訳せばよいか考えるスレッドとして分岐しましたが、その枠組みの中で、最も忠実な訳はなにかを追求することは可能です。

But if I say, "seven hour blank" is the best, who cares? If the most faithful translation is possible for me, everyone don't think I am doing so. In other words, everyone think that I am trying to discover the most natural and understandable expression here by using "seven-hour blank". If so, everyone think I am wrong or, at least, he doesn't think mine is the best.


----------



## Flaminius

I am at a loss how 空白 in this phrase translates into "blank," which is a literal counterpart.  I have expressed my concerns in #12 _supra_ and look forward to further input.


----------



## discernment tan

blancoを出したのは、この言葉がそれほど特殊な言葉ではないということを示したかっただけです。単に白いとかそういうことであって、空欄とか、少し意味が狭まった言葉ではなく一般的な言葉だということです。

*＞discernment tan*さんは、blankが何らかの理由で明らかになっていない事柄を意味する用例を示すべきだと思います。

だから、そこまで意味を意識した訳ではなく、単に比喩を忠実に表したまでです。


----------



## Flaminius

discernment tan said:


> blancoを出したのは、この言葉がそれほど特殊な言葉ではないということを示したかっただけです。単に白いとかそういうことであって、空欄とか、少し意味が狭まった言葉ではなく一般的な言葉だということです。


それはおかしいです。英語で「白い」を表す最も一般的な形容詞はwhiteです。われわれが英語の表現について議論していることを忘れないようにしましょう。blankには白いという意味はありません。例えば、blank wineという表現が白ワインを表す用例があるとはいえないでしょう。


----------



## discernment tan

おそらく、white とblancoを比べると、whiteは単に色として白い色。しかしblancoは、何もない空虚なという意味合いを持つ白　そういうことでしょ。
英語のwhiteとは違うと思いますがね。

繰り返しになりますが、空欄とか少し特殊な意味ではなく、空とか何もないとかそういう語源だということですよ。


----------



## Flaminius

英語表現の話題でなぜスペイン語の色の話をする必要があるのかよく分かりませんでした。


discernment tan said:


> おそらく、white とblancoを比べると、whiteは単に色として白い色。しかしblancoは、何もない空虚なという意味合いを持つ白　そういうことでしょ。
> 英語のwhiteとは違うと思いますがね。


言語の間で色の違いを論じるのは難しいので、やりたくありません。とはいえ、「blancoは、何もない空虚なという意味合いを持つ白」という意見には全く根拠がないことを指摘しておきます。



> 繰り返しになりますが、空欄とか少し特殊な意味ではなく、空とか何もないとかそういう語源だということですよ。


これは英語のblankのことを言っているのですか?　語源を考察すべき理由がよく分からないのですが、明確に間違っているので正しておきます。すでに述べたことですが今話題にしているこの特定の「空白」の用法は比喩的なもので、従って文字通りの意味ではなく、「何もない空虚な」という意味の英語の語で訳すのは、比喩を忠実に訳すとはいえないでしょう。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> 「空白」は、大統領はこの7時間になにもしていなかったという意味で使われているのではありません。何をしていたにせよ、何もしていなかったにせよ、その動静が公になっていないことを意味しています。



議論の食い違いは、この部位の解釈にあるように思われます。Flamさんの解釈は理解できますし、おそらくその解釈のほうがより正しいのでしょうが、私は、「空白」は、大統領はこの7時間になにもしていなかったという意味で使われている、と解釈する日本人が大勢いると思います。
「大統領がなにもしていなかった7時間」が実は、なにもしていなかったのならまだマシだけど、実は、プライベートで美容院に行っていたとか、（あるいは極端には、誰かと不倫していたとか）なにもしていなかったより以上に「罪深い」行いをしていたのではないかという疑惑が生じて、注目されている、というような文面とも解釈できると思うのです。

ですから、私は、「空白」というのが、blankだろうとwhite(これは無実という良いコノテーションがあるため、私はあえてblackに変えたのですが）
だろうと、emptyだろうと、全く問題ないように思います。
「空白の」の英訳としてはblankが最も普通であるというのにも賛成しますし、
「空白の」の英訳としてmissingが妥当だという考えにも賛成します。

原文の日本語の解釈が異なっているから議論がかみ合わないのではないでしょうか？


----------



## discernment tan

"seven-hour blank"

Ｉ hope this can conclude and finish our argument. This can be understood by native speakers much easier than even I expected. So at first, no one can understand the meaning of the question, because this is quite a thing of course.

[My question]
What if we say, the president's "seven-hour blank" is being watched by everyone.
Does this mean, people are interested in where she was or what she was doing during the period of unexplained seven hours?

[Answer]
Yes, that is how I interpret it.


----------



## discernment tan

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 議論の食い違いは、この部位の解釈にあるように思われます。
> 
> 原文の日本語の解釈が異なっているから議論がかみ合わないのではないでしょうか？



その議論は違うと思います。国民から見て「空欄」だという意味でblankが使えます。

私は最初から、状況は分かっていましたよ。

私が思っていたよりも、はるかにネイティブには容易に理解できたようです。
議論の発端はfrequencyさんが、こんな言い回し通じない。lolと馬鹿にしたことから始まりました。
私は、それが馬鹿にされるようなことでは全くないということさえ証明され、frequencyさんが反省して謝罪してくれさえすれば、それでいいです。

まあ、彼は今頃恥ずかしい思いをしているはずですが。
こうなってしまうと、誰もこれ以上投稿してこないと思いますけどね。


----------



## wingman1985

discernment tan said:


> "seven-hour blank"
> 
> Ｉ hope this can conclude and finish our argument. This can be understood by native speakers much easier than even I expected. So at first, no one can understand the meaning of the question, because this is quite a thing of course.
> 
> [My question]
> What if we say, the president's "seven-hour blank" is being watched by everyone.
> Does this mean, people are interested in where she was or what she was doing during the period of unexplained seven hours?
> 
> [Answer]
> Yes, that is how I interpret it.


She went  AWOL  for seven hours. That is my interpretation.


----------



## Flaminius

*discernment tan*さんがEOでされた質問は、特定の文脈と特定の解釈を示し、ある文がそれと整合するか問うたのですね。その文とは、


discernment tan said:


> [T]he president's "seven-hour blank" is being watched by everyone.


というもので、


discernment tan said:


> I know "missing 7 hours" or "7 hour mystery" sounds natural to you, but I want to convey the meaning of original Japanese sentence or metaphor.


英語としてより自然な表現はあるがと認めつつ、あえて日本語原文の意味を伝えようとしていると述べています。文は英語の形をしているが英語で通常の解釈方法は保留してもらいたいと要請したわけです。

しかし日本語の


> …大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている


の意味が


> [T]he president's "seven-hour blank" is being watched by everyone.


であるという主張は、字句にこだわりすぎているので、どうしてそのような解釈をするのか質されて当然だと思います。「注目する」の最も一般的な意味は「(視覚的に)見る」ことではありません。日本語学習者の利便を考慮しても、注目の語釈としてあげられているのはattentionやnoticeなので、字義どおりの意味を示そうとする理由が分かりません。また、「注目する」の受動構文でby everyoneという前置詞句を使っていますが、これは*discernment tan*さんが主観で補ったものです。

一方ではすでに一般的な意味ではなくなった原義にこだわり、一方では主観的な解釈を施しています。だから*discernment tan*さんの比喩を忠実に表す基準が曖昧ですし、忠実に表すことの意義を問い直す必要も出てくるのです。

「空白」とは文字通りにはblankのことである、「注目する」とは文字通りにはwatchと訳せる、というのは正しいです。しかし日本語が分からない人にこの文を説明するにはそれだけでは足りないのです。*discernment tan*さんもEOで丁寧に文脈を説明していました。日本語学習者のためにはより踏み込んだ説明が必要です。


----------



## discernment tan

注目する＝watch or pay attention to 
注目される＝be watched 
注目されている＝be being watched
So, Korean President 朴槿恵’ｓ "seven hour blank" is being watched [paid attention to] again.
韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている。

という私の書き込みに対して、frequencyさんは、空白が見られている？笑っちゃうよ。という投稿をしたことから始まりました。

paid attention to　と[]で書いていますし、十分でしょ。

ネイティブや中国の方の解釈からも十分意図が伝わっていると思いますよ。それでも「笑っちゃう。」ですか？



Flaminius said:


> 一方ではすでに一般的な意味ではなくなった原義にこだわり、一方では主観的な解釈を施しています。だから*discernment tan*さんの比喩を忠実に表す基準が曖昧ですし、忠実に表すことの意義を問い直す必要も出てくるのです。
> 
> 「空白」とは文字通りにはblankのことである、「注目する」とは文字通りにはwatchと訳せる、というのは正しいです。しかし日本語が分からない人にこの文を説明するにはそれだけでは足りないのです。*discernment tan*さんもEOで丁寧に文脈を説明していました。日本語学習者のためにはより踏み込んだ説明が必要です。



watch については、間違いなく「注目する」という意味がありますよ。しかも念のためにpaid attention toと注釈を入れました。
seven-hour blankについても比喩を示すために”　”を入れましたし、実際には私が思っていたよりもよく分かってもらったと思います。

もともと、質問者は事件の内容が分かっていることが前提ですから、日本語の比喩に忠実に書く方がいいんじゃないの？

missing とか、mysteriousとか、suspiciousとか、そういうふうに言って何の意味がある？

＞しかし日本語の
＞…大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び注目されている
＞の意味が
＞[T]he president's "seven-hour blank" is being watched by everyone.
＞であるという主張は、字句にこだわりすぎているので、どうしてそのような解釈をするのか質されて当然だと思います。

という議論が出てくるので、私の書き込みをこの掲示板から削除してください。とお願いしました。

しかしあなたは、「この掲示板の中で原文の単語に忠実な訳を目指すことも可能です。」と回答しました。

私は、「そんなこと誰がそう思う？私の訳が悪いとか、適切ではないとかそういう意見が出るだろう。」と言いましたが、
それに対する回答がないまま私の書き込みは削除されませんでした。

それを今更、「字句にこだわりすぎているので、どうしてそのような解釈をするのか資されて当然だと思います。」

ですか？　堂々巡りになっていません？　だから勝手に人のコメントを移動させないでくださいと言ったのに。



Flaminius said:


> I am at a loss how 空白 in this phrase translates into "blank," which is a literal counterpart.  I have expressed my concerns in #12 _supra_ and look forward to further input.


What's the become of this?

>例えば英語にbeat around the bushという比喩表現がありますが、これを「やぶのまわりをつつく」のように訳すことでこの語句を知らない日本語話者に何かを「そのまま伝えること」はできません。

seven-hour blank　という表現は分かってくれましたが、beat around bushならわからない。それがすべてです。


----------



## Flaminius

*discernment tan*さんが始めに


discernment tan said:


> 注目する＝watch or pay attention to
> 注目される＝be watched
> 注目されている＝be being watched
> So, Korean President 朴槿恵’ｓ "seven hour blank" is being watched [paid attention to] again.


と書いたのは、「注目されている」が英語でいう受動進行形であるというすでに提出された意見を見やすい図式で表す目的があったことは理解しています。一方で、この表現が英語として据わりが悪いことをほかのユーザーらが指摘していました。二つの間に矛盾はありません。前者の話題は解決済みのところ、後者の話題が盛り上がったので私は専用の新たなスレッドをつくりました。

さて、EOでの議論は、blankに「空白」と同様の比喩的用法があることの例となっていることを理解しました。私は瑣末な違いに気を取られて事実をみうしなっていたことを認めます。



discernment tan said:


> watch については、間違いなく「注目する」という意味がありますよ。しかも念のためにpaid attention toと注釈を入れました。
> seven-hour blankについても比喩を示すために”　”を入れましたし、実際には私が思っていたよりもよく分かってもらったと思います。



確かにwatchが比喩的な意味で使われることはありますが、watchは一般に変化のあるものを対象とすることが、seeやlookなどの類語と比較した時の特徴です。特定の動詞活用を説明するときには「paid attention toと注釈」があれば十分ですが、look atを使えば原文の再現性と英語表現としての自然さを両立させられます。空白の7時間は過去のことなので、これから解明されることはあっても、もはやそこに動きは生じません。



> もともと、質問者は事件の内容が分かっていることが前提ですから、日本語の比喩に忠実に書く方がいいんじゃないの？
> 
> missing とか、mysteriousとか、suspiciousとか、そういうふうに言って何の意味がある？


原文に忠実な訳の方がよいかどうかは翻訳の目的によります。日本での報道を英語で紹介するならblankが良さそうですが、missingなら英語での先行報道と同じ用語ですし、原文の語順を尊重してもいます。



discernment tan said:


> 私の書き込みをこの掲示板から削除してください。とお願いしました。
> 
> しかしあなたは、「この掲示板の中で原文の単語に忠実な訳を目指すことも可能です。」と回答しました。


これは不注意であったとしても改変です。本当は私は次のように述べました:


Flaminius said:


> 最も忠実な訳はなにかを追求することは可能です。


引用符の中では、被引用者の発言を変更せず、そのまま引用してください。


> 私は、「そんなこと誰がそう思う？私の訳が悪いとか、適切ではないとかそういう意見が出るだろう。」と言いましたが、
> それに対する回答がないまま私の書き込みは削除されませんでした。


スペイン語における同系語の議論でも明らかなように、二言語間で語の一対一対応は存在しないと考えるべきです。翻訳は何かを犠牲にしなければならないわけで、何をとるかによって複数の翻訳があり得ます。それらの一長一短を論じる際には、*discernment tan*さんの翻訳も対象になります。例えばby everyoneのような原文には存在しない句の挿入は、理解に苦しむものです。さらに「原文の単語に忠実な訳」という基準を当てはめれば一層不適格なのではないでしょうか。



> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am at a loss how 空白 in this phrase translates into "blank," which is a literal counterpart.  I have expressed my concerns in #12 _supra_ and look forward to further input.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the become of this?
Click to expand...

blankが「空白」がもつような比喩的用法で使われている例を期待していたのですが、EOでの例がそれにあたることに気づいたので、重ねて私がよく認識していなかったことを認めます。


----------



## discernment tan

Flaminius said:


> *discernment tan*さんが始めに
> 
> と書いたのは、「注目されている」が英語でいう受動進行形であるというすでに提出された意見を見やすい図式で表す目的があったことは理解しています。一方で、この表現が英語として据わりが悪いことをほかのユーザーらが指摘していました。二つの間に矛盾はありません。前者の話題は解決済みのところ、後者の話題が盛り上がったので私は専用の新たなスレッドをつくりました。
> ⇒　これについては、趣旨の違う投稿を勝手に引用したことに対して怒りを感じています。
> 
> さて、EOでの議論は、blankに「空白」と同様の比喩的用法があることの例となっていることを理解しました。私は瑣末な違いに気を取られて事実をみうしなっていたことを認めます。
> ⇒　そうですね。
> 
> 確かにwatchが比喩的な意味で使われることはありますが、watchは一般に変化のあるものを対象とすることが、seeやlookなどの類語と比較した時の特徴です。特定の動詞活用を説明するときには「paid attention toと注釈」があれば十分ですが、look atを使えば原文の再現性と英語表現としての自然さを両立させられます。空白の7時間は過去のことなので、これから解明されることはあっても、もはやそこに動きは生じません。
> ⇒　違います。空白の７時間が注目されているということですが、日本語の注目するというのも、変化があるから注目するわけです。モナリザの絵画を１時間注目したとは言いません。それと同じで、空白の７時間という問題がどうなるかを注目しているわけですから、むしろlook at よりもwatchの方が合っていることは間違いありません。モナリザに注目しているという文章があったら、モナリザがいくらで売れるかとか、どこか別の美術館に展示するためにやってくるとか、そういうことですよね。動きがあるのです。
> 
> 原文に忠実な訳の方がよいかどうかは翻訳の目的によります。日本での報道を英語で紹介するならblankが良さそうですが、missingなら英語での先行報道と同じ用語ですし、原文の語順を尊重してもいます。
> ⇒　私の目的は前者ですので、ほっといてください。また、その意見には反対ですが、あなたがそういうのなら別にあなたの意見まで変えようとは思いません。
> 
> これは不注意であったとしても改変です。本当は私は次のように述べました:
> 引用符の中では、被引用者の発言を変更せず、そのまま引用してください。
> ⇒　あなたのように、目的が違う掲示板に勝手に人のコメントを引用するような人に言われる筋合いはありません。別にそこまで忠実な訳を追求したくもないです。そんなことにこだわってわざわざ自分の発言を変えるほどのことでもないですから、ほっといてください。例えば、仮にですが、blank よりもspaceの方がいいとしても、そんなのはどうでもいいじゃないですか。そんな一つ一つの訳にそれほど完璧にこだわるつもりはないのですから。それをあたかもこだわったように引用されたことが心外なのです。別にblankが、例えば８０点だったとしても、それに対して勝手に人が９０点の訳に変えるようなものではないと思います。
> 
> スペイン語における同系語の議論でも明らかなように、二言語間で語の一対一対応は存在しないと考えるべきです。翻訳は何かを犠牲にしなければならないわけで、何をとるかによって複数の翻訳があり得ます。それらの一長一短を論じる際には、*discernment tan*さんの翻訳も対象になります。例えばby everyoneのような原文には存在しない句の挿入は、理解に苦しむものです。さらに「原文の単語に忠実な訳」という基準を当てはめれば一層不適格なのではないでしょうか。
> ⇒　実質的な主語を書かないと気が済まないという英語の性質から考えて、自然な追加だと思います。「注目されている」と、主語なしで使った場合、暗黙のうちに「みんなから」ということになりますが、この意味を英語で伝えるときには実質的な主語を補った方がもとの日本語に近いか、それとも補わない方がいいかは微妙ですので、これもほっといてもらいたいです。
> 
> blankが「空白」がもつような比喩的用法で使われている例を期待していたのですが、EOでの例がそれにあたることに気づいたので、重ねて私がよく認識していなかったことを認めます。
> ⇒　私もそれを確信していたわけではないのですが、たぶん大丈夫だろうと思う根拠として、blancoというラテン系の言葉がありました。ごく一般的な言葉のようなので、行けるだろうと思ったわけですが、これもあまり理解していただけませんでした。



そもそもfequiencyさんは、人の文章に文句をつけて、lolと言っときながら、それが間違っていたということです。人の間違いを見つけることは、間違いのある文章を書くよりも簡単なことなのです。その指摘が間違っていたということは、間違った文章を書くよりも１００倍ぐらい恥ずかしいことであることを認識すべきです。


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> 特定の対象に「注目する」という表現が、文字通りには「多くの人がその対象を見ようとする」という意味であることには、誰もが賛成できるはずです。


日本語はだよ。動詞のwatchはこれにはなりません。
watch
watch


----------



## discernment tan

frequency said:


> 日本語はだよ。動詞のwatchはこれにはなりません。
> watch
> watch



このwatchはめちゃくちゃ自然ですよ。
この事柄がどのように理解されて、解明されていくかという動きに注目するということなので、まったく問題ないです。完全にネイティブにも理解できます。


----------



## 810senior

wingman1985 said:


> 韓国の朴槿恵大統領の「空白の7時間」が再び*注目されている。*



横から失礼します。英語の微妙なニュアンス問題については、ネイティブに聞いてみるのが手っ取り早く感じたので、英語カテにて質問を投稿してみました。
さっそく一つ目の回答を頂いたところですが、上記の文章の訳において、_to watch_を_to pay attention_（注目する）の意で用いるのは、ネイティブにとって自然には聞こえないと言われていました。


PS.


> We're going to _watch_ that growth on your hand and make sure it doesn't get any bigger.


to watchが「注目する」の意味で使われている例文をネイティブに教えていただいたので、こちらでも紹介させていただきます。
ニュアンスとしてはどちらかと言うと「時おり観察する（inspect from time to time）」の方が近いそうです。


----------



## discernment tan

810さんありがとうございます。
あなたは致命的なミスを犯しています。

_Park Geun-hwe The Korea president's seven missing hours began to be *watched *again._

と書いていますが、seven missing hours (私の場合はseven hour blank）ですが、ここにクウォーテションマークがないでしょ。
そうすると、過去に起こったことに注目するという意味になるから、watchではおかしくなるのです。
”　”をつけることで、例の、いわゆる、という意味になり、この問題の動向という意味になって、
これがどのように説明されるか、捜査されるか？暴かれるか、みんなから非難されるか？が注目されるということになります。
ですから、この船が沈んだ場合の大統領の行動だということを説明しなければなりません。

空白になった７時間を見ていく　⇒　わけがわからない。
「空白になった７時間」を見ていく　⇒　ニュースの意味を知っていたら意味が理解できる。
「」がついたことで、いわゆるその問題ということになるからです。


----------

